# Spampal



## Freeman76 (4 Juli 2003)

In verschiedenen Zeitschriften wird in letzter Zeit das Thema Spam aufgegriffen. Dort werden dann auch einige Programme vorgestellt, welche zum größten Teil kostenpflicht zu erwerben sind.

Dass es auch ohne Kosten funktionieren kann beweist SpamPal. 
Es gibt dafür eine deutsche Seite, welche sich dem Programm angenommen hat: http://www.spampal.de/

SpamPal ist einen Test auf alle Fälle wert, die Konfiguration ist recht einfach und sollte mit der angebotenen Doku in kurzer Zeit auch für Standardanwender zu realisieren sein.


----------



## Heiko (4 Juli 2003)

Hilfreich ist es übrigens, die Grundeinstellungen etwas zu "tunen".
Das Bayersian PlugIn kann ich nicht empfehlen. Die false positives schießen damit in die Höhe...


----------



## Heiko (16 August 2003)

Es gibt eine neue deutsche Version: 1.50
Download unter http://www.spampal.org/download.html


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

Ich persönlich halte k9 (http://keir.net/k9.html ) für besser, da es im Gegensatz zu Spampal ein trainierbarer Filter ist. Außerdem bietet es ähnliche White- und Blacklisten an, die man auch per Hand mittels RegEx bearbeiten kann.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich halte k9  für besser,


Die Meinung eines Gastes im  TheBat Forum
http://www.thebatworld.de/system/sections/index.php?op=viewarticle&artid=16


> K9 ist so schlecht, kann noch nicht mal SMTP AUTH, einfach nur Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Heiko (3 Mai 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich halte k9 (http://keir.net/k9.html ) für besser, da es im Gegensatz zu Spampal ein trainierbarer Filter ist. Außerdem bietet es ähnliche White- und Blacklisten an, die man auch per Hand mittels RegEx bearbeiten kann.


Ich kann mir über K9 kein Urteil erlauben, aber SpamPal kann genau das auch: trainierbar (Bayesfilter) und RegEx. Wenn das also wirklich der Unterschied sein sollte, dann sehe ich keinen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal Byteplant empfehlen:
http://www.nospamtoday.de/
Ich nutze die Freewareversion des SMTP Proxies und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Spampal*

Ich finde "SaProxy" am Besten, da SpamAssassin zum Einsatz kommt und die Filter sehr effizent arbeiten. Unter
http://physics.ucsd.edu/~epivovar/anti-spam.htm kann man sich für Windows eine Version downloaden und installiern.
Dabei ist das Programm, wie der Name schon sagt, ein POP3-Proxyserver der Spamemails durchsucht und Punkte vergibt. 
Ab einer bestimmten Punkteanzahl (selbst festlegbar) wird eine Mail als Spam gekennzeichnet.

Dabei sind die Filtermöglichkeiten gegenüber SpamPal, weitaus besser, da
SpamPal gleich bei ersten Treffer einer Regel die Nachricht als Spam kennzeichnet - nicht so SaProxy.


----------

